# DBSTalk - Perfect Blue



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

On all of the other themes, when someone posts a hyper link the text is either a different color or underlined (or both). This isn't the case with Perfect Blue, however. The hyperlink looks just like the rest of the text so you can't tell there's actually a hyperlink there unless you put your cursor over the text.

Is there a way to change that? I like the theme, but can't use it because of that.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

It has got to be one of the settings for the profile for Perfect Blue, I would think. I bet Chris Blount would know.

EDIT: Early congratulations on your 2,000 post!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Try it now. I just changed the style sheet so all links are underlined.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, the let's see: DBSTalk

Yep, it worked, thanks Chris!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

just set mine to perfect blue... i kinda like it... i think i may keep it around a while...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AirRocker said:


> just set mine to perfect blue... i kinda like it... i think i may keep it around a while...


I must admit, it's been growing on me. It really does go well with the new logo.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I must admit, it's been growing on me. It really does go well with the new logo.


I agree... It's growing on me as well... My only complaint though... When you have your cursor over a hyperlink... The link fades to a grey color very close to the background color... and makes it difficult to read...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AirRocker said:


> I agree... It's growing on me as well... My only complaint though... When you have your cursor over a hyperlink... The link fades to a grey color very close to the background color... and makes it difficult to read...


Fixed.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

nice!  

Thanks Chris!!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Man Chris, you are totally on top of it sir! Thanks, it makes a world of difference.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dealing with crabby hard-to-please customers can't be easy either! :lol:

I agree, it's much more useable now.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Chris, looks great now.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd been using Perfect Blue all along. I had assumed that links just didn't show up regardless of the theme. I would always post my links underlining and coloring them blue.

Thanks for changing that Chris! :righton:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I have now changed to perfect blue as my default in the user CP...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Using Perfect Blue... In a private message... the 'Forward' button seems to be the DBSTalk Default style button... the 'Reply' button is okay... and the 'Reply to all' button is a red X... can anyone else confirm? I've tried dumping my cache... but it's still messed up...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> Using Perfect Blue... In a private message... the 'Forward' button seems to be the DBSTalk Default style button... the 'Reply' button is okay... and the 'Reply to all' button is a red X... can anyone else confirm? I've tried dumping my cache... but it's still messed up...


Yup, same exact thing here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AirRocker said:


> Using Perfect Blue... In a private message... the 'Forward' button seems to be the DBSTalk Default style button... the 'Reply' button is okay... and the 'Reply to all' button is a red X... can anyone else confirm? I've tried dumping my cache... but it's still messed up...


I fixed the "red X" problem. Some buttons were customized for our default style but new buttons were never made for the Perfect Blue style. That is why you see the old buttons in there. If you see any more broken images, please let me know.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I think the regular Reply in PM is should be updated to reflect the same as Reply All and Forward. Reply looks the same as the other buttons on the forum and the other two look new.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Still rockin' the Perfect Blue... 

Is everyone else??


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

From the movie Valiant, when the brothers were asked if they beleived they'd get picked for such an assignment:

Uhm, YES!

:lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nah, I'm a creature of habit, had to switch back to the default. I also order the same thing every time at certain restaurants and have been using the same brand of toothbrush for 15 years. :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Still Perfect here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

smiddy said:


> I think the regular Reply in PM is should be updated to reflect the same as Reply All and Forward. Reply looks the same as the other buttons on the forum and the other two look new.


OK, all the buttons are the same now. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Nah, I'm a creature of habit, had to switch back to the default. I also order the same thing every time at certain restaurants and have been using the same brand of toothbrush for 15 years. :lol:


Are you using the same underwear too? :eek2:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> OK, all the buttons are the same now. Thanks for the feedback.


Yep, I saw it early this morning, thanks Chris!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Are you using the same underwear too? :eek2:


Yeah, and it drives my wife nuts... :eek2: :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Are you using the same underwear too? :eek2:





tcusta00 said:


> Yeah, and it drives my wife nuts... :eek2: :lol:


But what's it doing to your nuts?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah, and it drives my wife nuts... :eek2: :lol:


Uhm, YUCK, I think! :scratchin


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

A long, long time ago, in a thread far, far away, we were discussing the Perfect Blue theme weren't we?


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I didn't realize the setting stays with the computer. I changed it to Perfect Blue at home and when I checked at work it was still on default.I figured it followed your account.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Button Pusher said:


> I didn't realize the setting stays with the computer. I changed it to Perfect Blue at home and when I checked at work it was still on default.I figured it followed your account.


I encountered that too a few months ago. I would assume the settings are held in a cookie on any given computer.

In the User CP, in "Edit Options", at the bottom under "Miscellaneous Options", you can set your default skin for when you log in.

Thanks to that, now when I log in from any computer, it's Perfect Blue.


----------

